# It's Kind of Embarassing.



## BrentWin (Nov 15, 2013)

The Missouri firearms deer season starts tomorrow and last night I realized that I didn't have a grunt call in the house. I had sold everything that I had. I couldn't even find a reed set to slap something together.

Today I remembered that I have one on display at a local barber shop. So I had to take off early and run down there before they closed to nab it. I caught a lot of crap from the guys for being a call maker and not even having a call for opening morning.

I guess it's true, the customer comes first

Brent

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SDB777 (Nov 15, 2013)

Y'all are lucky to be able to blow calls and get deer to do something other then run away....seems every one I've tried doing any grunting at ran(YMMV).


Shame on ya for not holding back on your customers





Scott (love to bow hunt, but never go....uh?) B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 15, 2013)

You gotta give me more notice. I could have brought you one and stayed for the hunt. What were you thinking?


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 15, 2013)

rdnkmedic said:


> You gotta give me more notice. I could have brought you one and stayed for the hunt. What were you thinking?


 
I'll have to remember that next time. But, we do have to be a little careful when we bring southerners up here. Many a time has a southern boy turned and ran when he spotted a 240 lb. buck walking straight towards him. They just didn't realize that deer got bigger than German Shepards. :laugh:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kevin (Nov 15, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> The Missouri firearms deer season starts tomorrow and last night I realized that I didn't have a grunt call in the house. I had sold everything that I had. I couldn't even find a reed set to slap something together.
> 
> Today I remembered that I have one on display at a local barber shop. So I had to take off early and run down there before they closed to nab it. I caught a lot of crap from the guys for being a call maker and not even having a call for opening morning.
> 
> ...



The cobbler's kids have no shoes. Funny story BTW.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 15, 2013)

BrentWin said:


> I'll have to remember that next time. But, we do have to be a little careful when we bring southerners up here. Many a time has a southern boy turned and ran when he spotted a 240 lb. buck walking straight towards him. They just didn't realize that deer got bigger than German Shepards. :laugh:



That is true. The 9 point Melanie killed 3 weeks ago weighed 138 lbs (field dressed). Really big deer for our area. Probably 4 1/2 years old. Hard to grow them on pine trees and you guys are raising them on corn and soybeans and better dirt. We are very sandy here. Not a lot of rich black dirt. I promise not to run though.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 15, 2013)

This is what 135 looks like laying on your couch

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 15, 2013)

That's a moose on your couch not a deer!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdnkmedic (Nov 16, 2013)

I guess he has his own spot on the couch. Or his own couch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

